

Why is European broadband faster and cheaper? Blame the government  - cwan
http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/28/why-is-european-broadband-faster-and-cheaper-blame-the-governme/?a_dgi=aolshare_facebook

======
billswift
This was posted 4 days ago; <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2709834> and
has 138 comments.

